# Emulsion coming off while cleaning the screen after printing



## Vokun (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi guys! I’m new at screenprinting and I have a few questions, I’ve tried to look online but it’s not so clear what the problem is. 

I bought this screen off a company a few months back and I have maybe print with it 50 t-shirts and the more I clean it after printing and the more the emulsion come off. So I message the company for some explanation (to know much about it and if it was a normal thing) and they answered me back in a orribile way, saying that it was my fault because I’m a newbie at printing.

Anyway, they said to me to use wipes to clean the screen after printing, but it wasn’t enough to get the white off the screen, after a while the color got solid on the screen and to clean it I tried to use some alcohol. But the screen is just getting worse and I don’t know if I’m doing some thing wrong or if it’s the screen.

Thanks everyone in advance for the help!


----------



## Twisted Grafix (Oct 5, 2016)

When we clean the ink off of screens to store them for later use, we use Beenie-Doo from FranMar and real quick spray with the pressure washer or a medium rinse with low pressure. Make sure you aren't confusing the ink remover with emulsion remover. Are you using screen wipes or something like a baby wipe? The alcohol in the wipe or by itself may be too strong and may be the cause that's removing your emulsion. I've never used either for cleaning screens because the recommended chemicals are not expensive and are readily available. We use the FranMar stuff because it's soy based and has virtually no smell. As an added bonus, they all work exceptionally well for us! 

Are you using a company that exposes the screen, then sends you the screen ready for the press? If so, I would suggest you doing them in-house so you control all the variables. If you don't have an exposure unit yet, at least set the the already exposed screens in the sun for a couple minutes to post expose the emulsion before you print.

It may be a combination of the way you are cleaning them and the chemicals being used, along with the possibility to need a post exposure. I would try the post exposure first since sunlight is free. If it still comes off, then change the cleaning method/chemicals.


----------



## Vokun (Aug 2, 2018)

Twisted Grafix said:


> When we clean the ink off of screens to store them for later use, we use Beenie-Doo from FranMar and real quick spray with the pressure washer or a medium rinse with low pressure. Make sure you aren't confusing the ink remover with emulsion remover. Are you using screen wipes or something like a baby wipe? The alcohol in the wipe or by itself may be too strong and may be the cause that's removing your emulsion. I've never used either for cleaning screens because the recommended chemicals are not expensive and are readily available. We use the FranMar stuff because it's soy based and has virtually no smell. As an added bonus, they all work exceptionally well for us!
> 
> Are you using a company that exposes the screen, then sends you the screen ready for the press? If so, I would suggest you doing them in-house so you control all the variables. If you don't have an exposure unit yet, at least set the the already exposed screens in the sun for a couple minutes to post expose the emulsion before you print.
> 
> It may be a combination of the way you are cleaning them and the chemicals being used, along with the possibility to need a post exposure. I would try the post exposure first since sunlight is free. If it still comes off, then change the cleaning method/chemicals.


Thank you for the answer, this is really helpful! And yes I was using a company to get the screen made. I was thinking of making the my self as you suggested. I’ll try to do what you said it may make the difference. Thanks a lot


----------

